# USMB Age Test



## TheOldSchool

Let's see you prove you're over 18!


----------



## Mr. H.

Is this a penis-vagina trick question?


----------



## Mr. H.

Oooh... two vaginas. I get it now.


----------



## cnm

Fail.


----------



## Mr. H.

Here's a good'n...


----------



## Mr. H.

Kinda looks like a penis. 

Or a middle finger.


----------



## Sherry

You can use the pen to wind the tape if it becomes loose.


----------



## hjmick

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!




That brings back memories...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Sherry said:


> You can use the pen to wind the tape if it becomes loose.


WAHOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I'll save you the trouble. I'm 32


----------



## mdk

I miss the art of making a great mix tape for a friend or possible love interest.


----------



## hjmick

Remember when you'd be listening to a great song on your 8 Track and the track would change in the middle of the song?


----------



## hipeter924

Sherry said:


> You can use the pen to wind the tape if it becomes loose.


Also a sexual innuendo. Surprised people haven't 'pointed' that out yet either. 

My favorite tape had Snoppy Christmas songs on it, close to this one in fact: Amazon.com Snoopy The Royal Guardsmen Merry Snoopy s Christmas Music


----------



## william the wie

Mr. H. said:


> Here's a good'n...


I still own one, slidetule/slipstick


----------



## Hossfly

TheOldSchool said:


> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum


Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.


----------



## westwall

Sherry said:


> You can use the pen to wind the tape if it becomes loose.







You could also use your index finger and thumb to wind them back tight as well.  That was actually my preferred method as with the pen you could over tighten.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Hossfly said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
Click to expand...

Name this object!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool

westwall said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the pen to wind the tape if it becomes loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also use your index finger and thumb to wind them back tight as well.  That was actually my preferred method as with the pen you could over tighten.
Click to expand...

westwall is now confirmed over 18.  An asterisk will confirm his elite over 18 status for forgoing the use of a pen in the first place


----------



## Mr. H.

Hossfly said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
Click to expand...

TMI. And I ain't talkin' Three Mile Island.


----------



## mdk

TheOldSchool said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
Click to expand...

It is a VCR tape cassette speed rewinder.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.

Yeah, I'm THAT fuckin' old.


----------



## TheOldSchool

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a VCR tape cassette speed rewinder.
Click to expand...

Huzzah!!!

mdk has bailed out Hossfly!


----------



## Mr. H.

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a VCR tape cassette speed rewinder.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. LOL, I thought it was a wa-wa pedal.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> Yeah, I'm THAT fuckin' old.


Wth is that?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a VCR tape cassette speed rewinder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. LOL, I thought it was a wa-wa pedal.
Click to expand...

HA!!!  You are 13 just like I thought!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!




you can use the pen to break the tabs 

out of the bottom of the tape 

so it can not be re- recorded 

--LOL


----------



## westwall

TheOldSchool said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
Click to expand...






Oh, c'mon .... that's too easy!


----------



## westwall

jon_berzerk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you prove you're over 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the pen to break the tabs
> 
> out of the bottom of the tape
> 
> so it can not be re- recorded
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...






But you could tape over the holes and record away!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I remember blowing in the Nintendo cartridges as a way to get them to work when they refused to cooperate
​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Or taking CD players on the bus on the way to games, tournaments, and track meets lol

An iphone would have been so convenient during those times
​


----------



## Hossfly

Mr. H. said:


>


Ledger


----------



## hipeter924

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I remember blowing in the Nintendo cartridges as a way to get them to work when they refused to cooperate
> ​


I remember the large flat floppy disks, then the smaller ones, then the ZIP drives.


----------



## hipeter924

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Or taking *CD players* on the bus on the way to games, tournaments, and track meets lol
> 
> An iphone would have been so convenient during those times
> ​


I always ran out of batteries, so never really used them.


----------



## bodecea

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!


Use the bic to rewind the tape.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

westwall said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you prove you're over 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the pen to break the tabs
> 
> out of the bottom of the tape
> 
> so it can not be re- recorded
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you could tape over the holes and record away!
Click to expand...


To do that you had to push the usually red record button as far as it would go, about halfway, until you simultaneously pushed the play button so you could record on to the tape.


----------



## bodecea

Mr. H. said:


> Here's a good'n...


slide rule...hated those


----------



## bodecea

TheOldSchool said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
Click to expand...

VHS tape rewinder...had one for Beta too.


----------



## mdk

TheOldSchool said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a VCR tape cassette speed rewinder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huzzah!!!
> 
> mdk has bailed out Hossfly!
Click to expand...


We had one growing up but it was shaped like red sports car of some kind. lol


----------



## westwall

hipeter924 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember blowing in the Nintendo cartridges as a way to get them to work when they refused to cooperate
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the large flat floppy disks, then the smaller ones, then the ZIP drives.
Click to expand...






Are you talking about this floppy?







Or this one?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






There's an even bigger floppy, but those were for mainframes.....


----------



## hjmick

I knew I was cool when I was able to hook up a few wires to my 13" B&W television and get this:


----------



## westwall

Coloradomtnman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you prove you're over 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the pen to break the tabs
> 
> out of the bottom of the tape
> 
> so it can not be re- recorded
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you could tape over the holes and record away!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To do that you had to push the usually red record button as far as it would go, about halfway, until you simultaneously pushed the play button so you could record on to the tape.
Click to expand...






Well duh!  Everyone knows that!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

hipeter924 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or taking *CD players* on the bus on the way to games, tournaments, and track meets lol
> 
> An iphone would have been so convenient during those times
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I always ran out of batteries, so never really used them.
Click to expand...


If you didn't like someone you could hit the top of their CD player and it would scratch up their cd and fuck up their day lol
​


----------



## bodecea

Who remembers 78's?


----------



## jon_berzerk

westwall said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you prove you're over 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the pen to break the tabs
> 
> out of the bottom of the tape
> 
> so it can not be re- recorded
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you could tape over the holes and record away!
Click to expand...



yes that is the other possibility 

--LOL


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> Who remembers 78's?








I still have a bunch of them!  I play them every now and then too!


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember blowing in the Nintendo cartridges as a way to get them to work when they refused to cooperate
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the large flat floppy disks, then the smaller ones, then the ZIP drives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this floppy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an even bigger floppy, but those were for mainframes.....
Click to expand...

The first guy in our command getting into computers would talk about hard drives and floppy disks, we would all laugh at the sexual innuendos.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of them!  I play them every now and then too!
Click to expand...

Yellow?  I remember a lot of them being yellow.


----------



## hjmick

The height of portable music technology circa 1979:


----------



## jon_berzerk

bodecea said:


> Who remembers 78's?




i remember 78s 

as well as the 331/3s


----------



## Mr. H.

bodecea said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good'n...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slide rule...hated those
Click to expand...

The slide rule was secondary to classroom teaching. A "crutch" of sorts. 

Keep in mind...

The Slide Rule A Computing Device That Put A Man On The Moon NPR Ed NPR


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of them!  I play them every now and then too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow?  I remember a lot of them being yellow.
Click to expand...







Nope, they look like regular LP's.  They're just a lot heavier because of what they're made of.  They are also thicker as a rule than the 33 rpm LP's.


----------



## hipeter924

westwall said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember blowing in the Nintendo cartridges as a way to get them to work when they refused to cooperate
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the large flat floppy disks, then the smaller ones, then the ZIP drives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this floppy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an even bigger floppy, but those were for mainframes.....
Click to expand...

The first, and then the second.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!



You use the pen to rewind the tape.

I'm 26.


----------



## mdk

bodecea said:


> Who remembers 78's?



I still have a bunch but they are from my parents. I still have one of those gaint record players that looks more like furniture than a record player. It still has a slot of 8-tracks. Lol


----------



## Ernie S.

TheOldSchool said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
Click to expand...

Be kind. Rewind.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mr. H. said:


>


We keep a ledger in addition to the quickbooks financial records.


----------



## ChrisL

bodecea said:


> Who remembers 78's?



I don't know what they are.  Lol.    I thought they might be records.  I don't think I'm correct though.  Because I just read that they are yellow.


----------



## Ernie S.

jon_berzerk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i remember 78s
> 
> as well as the 331/3s
Click to expand...

Had a turntable that would play 16 rpm recordings. In the 40's they used 16 rpm to record dictation.


----------



## Gracie

And? Anyone remember these?


----------



## Nutz

Remember these?


----------



## Gracie

How about this one?


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> And? Anyone remember these?



Don't know what the heck that is.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Remember these?



Oh, I know what this is.  It's the top to a soda can.


----------



## Gracie

Let's wait and see if old fogies can say what it is.


----------



## hjmick

Nutz said:


> Remember these?




I remember pulling those off and, rather than tossing them to the ground, we'd drop them in the can and proceed to consume the beverage. Never once stopping to consider the possibility that we could swallow the damn pull tab...


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what the heck that is.
Click to expand...






For the 45's.


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> And? Anyone remember these?


Put them in the hole of a 45 to play on a regular turntable


----------



## Ernie S.

Gracie said:


> And? Anyone remember these?


The widget for 45's


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what the heck that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 45's.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, I remember those now.  I had a little record player when I was small, so I'm familiar with records and  ... . those things.


----------



## JoeMoma

C:>dir


----------



## Gracie

hjmick said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pulling those off and, rather than tossing them to the ground, we'd drop them in the can and proceed to consume the beverage. Never once stopping to consider the possibility that we could swallow the damn pull tab...
Click to expand...

I used to make hippie door curtains out of those! Instead of a beaded curtain, I had pull tab curtains, lol.


----------



## Ernie S.

Gracie said:


> How about this one?


----------



## Gracie

So? Nobody knows what this is?


----------



## Nutz

My first 'computer'


----------



## westwall

Nutz said:


> Remember these?







Youngster!  Were you old enough you would have used one of these!


----------



## Nutz

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what the heck that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they were the discs to those old flying disc gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 45's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

I'm surprised we are still breathing. THAT'S what we used for skating, lol.


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> So? Nobody knows what this is?







Roller skate tool.  Not that I ever used them....


----------



## Gracie

And this is what we built stuff with!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i remember 78s
> 
> as well as the 331/3s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had a turntable that would play 16 rpm recordings. In the 40's they used 16 rpm to record dictation.
Click to expand...

that is pretty cool


----------



## Gracie

Who are these two characters?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> So? Nobody knows what this is?


----------



## Gracie

And these two guys?






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Hossfly

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youngster!  Were you old enough you would have used one of these!
Click to expand...

Church key!


----------



## Nutz




----------



## Hossfly

Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> And these two guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> Who are these two characters?







No idea, they're too recent!


----------



## jon_berzerk

hjmick said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pulling those off and, rather than tossing them to the ground, we'd drop them in the can and proceed to consume the beverage. Never once stopping to consider the possibility that we could swallow the damn pull tab...
Click to expand...



when i was a kid the DNR had public service announcements 

telling folks not to throw those  into the lakes 

saying that fish attack and swallow them 

we made a bunch into lures 

--LOL

not too much luck with em 

--LOL


did have some luck though with a miller cap attached to a spinner 

connected to a bottom bouncer


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> And these two guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



I know them, Heckle and Jeckle.    I've seen LOTS of old cartoons.


----------



## ChrisL

I remember Cabbage Patch dolls too.  Never really cared for them.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


>



That has to be some kind of old fashioned remote control.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has to be some kind of old fashioned remote control.
Click to expand...



at one time 

i was the old fashioned remote for my dad 

--LOL


----------



## Pogo

TheOldSchool said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
Click to expand...



"Ambico".

Ambico the VHS tape rewinder.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And these two guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> Heckle and Jeckle
Click to expand...


The old cartoons are the BEST!


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the pen to wind the tape if it becomes loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also use your index finger and thumb to wind them back tight as well.  That was actually my preferred method as with the pen you could over tighten.
Click to expand...


Naahh-- you just use a light tension.  Actually a pencil works better since it has (pulls pencil out of drawer) six sides.

When I gave it the finger I had to use my little finger-- it's the only one that would fit.
You know what they say about guys who have to use their index finger on cassettes -- amirite Sherry?


----------



## Gracie

Beanie and Cecil! (the first cartoon)


----------



## Pogo

hjmick said:


> Remember when you'd be listening to a great song on your 8 Track and the track would change in the middle of the song?



I was the envy of my crowd when I got an 8-track _recorder_ and could make 'em custom.
Then I had to get timings arranged so it wouldn't hit the cue foil during a song.


----------



## Gracie

Remember when tv shows shut down for the night and they would play the star bangled banner before we the "snow"?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Beanie and Cecil! (the first cartoon)



Beany and Cecil meet Lord Buckley! 


​Doncha love Cecil's Chicago aaaeeeccent?


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> Remember when tv shows shut down for the night and they would play the star bangled banner before we the "snow"?








That or the poem "High Flight".  That was down in Los Angeles.


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> Who remembers 78's?



Grew up widdem.  Still have some.
What am I bid for a copy of "Would You Rather Be a Colonel With an Eagle On Your Shoulder Or a Private With a Chicken On Your Knee"?  97 years old.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of them!  I play them every now and then too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow?  I remember a lot of them being yellow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, they look like regular LP's.  They're just a lot heavier because of what they're made of.  They are also thicker as a rule than the 33 rpm LP's.
Click to expand...


Yellow ones were usually kids' records.


----------



## Pogo

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i remember 78s
> 
> as well as the 331/3s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had a turntable that would play 16 rpm recordings. In the 40's they used 16 rpm to record dictation.
Click to expand...


When we "came up" turntables had four speeds, 16 being the lowest (16 2/3 actually).  We didn't have any records that speed but my dad would put on Chipmunks records and play them at 16 to show us how they were made.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of them!  I play them every now and then too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow?  I remember a lot of them being yellow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, they look like regular LP's.  They're just a lot heavier because of what they're made of.  They are also thicker as a rule than the 33 rpm LP's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yellow ones were usually kids' records.
Click to expand...





Ahhh, never had one.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of them!  I play them every now and then too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow?  I remember a lot of them being yellow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, they look like regular LP's.  They're just a lot heavier because of what they're made of.  They are also thicker as a rule than the 33 rpm LP's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yellow ones were usually kids' records.
Click to expand...


Oh, so those are records.  I've never seen one in yellow before.  Just black.


----------



## Pogo

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> The widget for 45's
Click to expand...


I think the term is "dongle"....


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers 78's?
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of them!  I play them every now and then too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow?  I remember a lot of them being yellow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, they look like regular LP's.  They're just a lot heavier because of what they're made of.  They are also thicker as a rule than the 33 rpm LP's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yellow ones were usually kids' records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so those are records.  I've never seen one in yellow before.  Just black.
Click to expand...


They made 'em in all kinds of colors for special editions.  I've got some in red, some in clear vinyl -- I just sold off some in gold.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pulling those off and, rather than tossing them to the ground, we'd drop them in the can and proceed to consume the beverage. Never once stopping to consider the possibility that we could swallow the damn pull tab...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to make hippie door curtains out of those! Instead of a beaded curtain, I had pull tab curtains, lol.
Click to expand...


Ah - you weren't the only one!  I didn't make 'em but I do remember seeing them.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beanie and Cecil! (the first cartoon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beany and Cecil meet Lord Buckley!
> 
> 
> ​Doncha love Cecil's Chicago aaaeeeccent?
Click to expand...


I'm familiar with a lot of old cartoons, but I've never heard of this one before.


Gracie said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pulling those off and, rather than tossing them to the ground, we'd drop them in the can and proceed to consume the beverage. Never once stopping to consider the possibility that we could swallow the damn pull tab...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to make hippie door curtains out of those! Instead of a beaded curtain, I had pull tab curtains, lol.
Click to expand...


Interesting!  How long would making those take?


----------



## Pogo

OK -- I got one.

What are the two symbols on this dial called and what are they for?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hossfly

Pogo said:


> OK -- I got one.
> 
> What are the two symbols on this dial called and what are they for?


Civil Defense channels (stations) for emergency announcements.


----------



## Pogo

drifter said:


>




You didn't build that!


----------



## Ernie S.

Beanie and Cecil, of course.


----------



## Michelle420

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't build that!
Click to expand...


I remember being excited the first time I solved it


----------



## Pogo

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- I got one.
> 
> What are the two symbols on this dial called and what are they for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil Defense channels (stations)
Click to expand...



Ding ding ding!  

Conelrad, at 640 and 1240.  And that's kilocycles, not kiloherz, thank you very much.

The Conelrad station was where you were supposed to tune in when the nuclear war came and your skin was about to be melted off.  That's the shadow we grew up under.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo




----------



## Ernie S.

anyone remember these?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Two Thumbs

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!


It's one of those toys you have to put together to have twirl fun with.

They got banned years ago, something about someone losing an eye


----------



## Pogo

Ernie S. said:


> anyone remember these?



That looks like about a 1965 ('63?) MOPAR push button TorqueFlite transmission on the left, probably on a Dodge Dart. In turquoise.  With torsion bar suspension.



From the lettering I'm going with '63.  I had a couple of '64s.

Out in the woods here I found a metal object once -- picked it up and instantly recognized it as a starter from a 1960s - era Slant Six.  I knew that because I changed a few.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hossfly

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like about a 1965 ('63?) MOPAR push button TorqueFlite transmission on the left, probably on a Dodge Dart. In turquoise.  With torsion bar suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> From the lettering I'm going with '63.  I had a couple of '64s.
Click to expand...

I had a '56 Plymouth Belvedere with push button drive. Push button drive was introduced in '55 Plymouths


----------



## Pogo

I grew up on this machine.  Literally this machine, except my Dad's had a burgundy-colored case.  Otherwise, identical.

That's a "magic eye" in the center over the heads.  It would light up green on playback and orange on Record.  You kept the two fields from overlapping to set your levels. And I guarantee you, this thing weighed a ton.  And when it was running at 7½ IPS, it sounded like a garbage truck was parked in the living room.





The first time I made a recording it was Dick Clark on American Bandstand.  Clark was 28 years old then.


----------



## Michelle420

Pretty neat Pogo


----------



## Gracie

I vaguely remember a push button car. Vaguely. I think Dad had one when I was very little.


----------



## westwall

Ernie S. said:


> anyone remember these?







The old Valiant!  A friend had one!


----------



## Gracie

That's where I saw it!!! Brain fart. A boy I lightly "dated" got permission to drive his parents car to my house (with dad inside, cuz he was only 16 and had to have a parent with him while driving) and it was a Valiant. He called it The Vomit.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Valiant!  A friend had one!
Click to expand...


Valiant, I believe you are correct sir!  That's not a Dodge symbol, what was I thinking.

I'm still going with 1963 based on that font.  Always dug that font.


----------



## Hossfly

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Valiant!  A friend had one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Valiant, I believe you are correct sir!  That's not a Dodge symbol, what was I thinking.
> 
> I'm still going with 1963 based on that font.  Always dug that font.
Click to expand...

(It sez Plymouth on the speedometer)


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> That's where I saw it!!! Brain fart. A boy I lightly "dated" got permission to drive his parents car to my house (with dad inside, cuz he was only 16 and had to have a parent with him while driving) and it was a Valiant. He called it The Vomit.



I had a '62 Valiant that had come from a Bell Telephone auction.  Slant Six with a three-on-the-tree heavy duty transmission.  We figure the odometer had turned around at least four times.  Purred like a kitten. The floor rotted away but the drive train just never quit.

On the other hand I managed to somehow throw a rod in another Slant Six, a '64 Dart.


----------



## Pogo

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Valiant!  A friend had one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Valiant, I believe you are correct sir!  That's not a Dodge symbol, what was I thinking.
> 
> I'm still going with 1963 based on that font.  Always dug that font.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (It sez Plymouth on the speedometer)
Click to expand...




I was looking at the logo image.


----------



## Gracie

My sister had a Dart. Boy, did we put some mileage on that thing...and lots of action in it, too, lol.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I saw it!!! Brain fart. A boy I lightly "dated" got permission to drive his parents car to my house (with dad inside, cuz he was only 16 and had to have a parent with him while driving) and it was a Valiant. He called it The Vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a '62 Valiant that had come from a Bell Telephone auction.  Slant Six with a three-on-the-tree heavy duty transmission.  We figure the odometer had turned around at least four times.  Purred like a kitten. The floor rotted away but the drive train just never quit.
> 
> On the other hand I managed to somehow throw a rod in another Slant Six, a '64 Dart.
Click to expand...






That's hard to do.  One of my work trucks had over 450,000 miles on it.  We pulled the engine and used it for a generator when we junked the remains of the truck.  It still runs great!


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I saw it!!! Brain fart. A boy I lightly "dated" got permission to drive his parents car to my house (with dad inside, cuz he was only 16 and had to have a parent with him while driving) and it was a Valiant. He called it The Vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a '62 Valiant that had come from a Bell Telephone auction.  Slant Six with a three-on-the-tree heavy duty transmission.  We figure the odometer had turned around at least four times.  Purred like a kitten. The floor rotted away but the drive train just never quit.
> 
> On the other hand I managed to somehow throw a rod in another Slant Six, a '64 Dart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard to do.  One of my work trucks had over 450,000 miles on it.  We pulled the engine and used it for a generator when we junked the remains of the truck.  It still runs great!
Click to expand...


It is indeed hard to do, yet I found a way.  
That's why they quit makin' 'em. Ran forever.
Same with the Saturn TwinCam of the early '90s.  I bought one used with over 200k on it, figured it was a good track record, and proceeded to put another 200 on it.  I understand it's still on the road today.


----------



## Gracie

She put shackles on her Dart. We jacked that sucker up in the back as far as we could get it, lol.


----------



## Pogo




----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't build that!
Click to expand...


I didn't even get one out!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Valiant!  A friend had one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Valiant, I believe you are correct sir!  That's not a Dodge symbol, what was I thinking.
> 
> I'm still going with 1963 based on that font.  Always dug that font.
Click to expand...


Dad picked up a 66VcV8 Val auto with TorqueFlite gearbox in 1969.......it was the 318. It died an un-natural death when big Bro was driving it...wheel bearing went without the usual warning. No harm to people tg but ...a magnificent machine died that day.(Right Hand Drive)

Greg


----------



## Valerie

Mr. H. said:


>




i still use those!


----------



## Valerie




----------



## NLT

The pen could be turned into a one hit pot pipe and the cassette tape is for after you get high.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I can remember my first reading primer like it was yesterday.

 Who else can remember the ending to "Fun with Djehutihotep and Khama'at"?


----------



## Ernie S.

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like about a 1965 ('63?) MOPAR push button TorqueFlite transmission on the left, probably on a Dodge Dart. In turquoise.  With torsion bar suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> From the lettering I'm going with '63.  I had a couple of '64s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a '56 Plymouth Belvedere with push button drive. Push button drive was introduced in '55 Plymouths
Click to expand...

I had a 59 Plymouth wagon with push button torque flite and a 393 hemi. Damned thing would run with GTO's


----------



## Michelle420

The pen is for when the tape jams up and you have to roll the tape back up


----------



## NLT

Anyone remember these?


----------



## Roadrunner

NLT said:


> Anyone remember these?


Lost mine.

Now I have yellow fingers!


----------



## Desperado

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!



Pen is used to Manual rewind on a runaway tape


----------



## NLT

Anyone remember these


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!


one was a piece of shit on performance,,,,,the other used to blow spitwads through


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> Anyone remember these


I preferred Roarer brand....


----------



## Roadrunner

NLT said:


> Anyone remember these


If you took them, how did you remember?

I am assuming that is a 'lude.


----------



## NLT

Moonglow said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred Roarer brand....
Click to expand...

I preferred what was available.


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred Roarer brand....
Click to expand...




That's ROHRER.

Back in the day, a friend asked me if I could help him move some 'ludes.

Crazy fucker showed up with a Lincoln Continental with a trunk STUFFED with Mexican 'ludes.

Man, I just couldn't go THERE with him; even when he threw in the car with the deal.


----------



## NLT

Roadrunner said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
Click to expand...

I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred Roarer brand....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I preferred what was available.
Click to expand...

Cannabinol , THC and mescaline was popular in Oklahoma...powder form...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jon_berzerk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you prove you're over 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the pen to break the tabs
> 
> out of the bottom of the tape
> 
> so it can not be re- recorded
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


 Or you can put tape over the holes and record over that crappy Elton John cassette your aunt gave you for your birthday.


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
Click to expand...

I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...


----------



## NLT

Moonglow said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred Roarer brand....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I preferred what was available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannabinol , THC and mescaline was popular in Oklahoma...powder form...
Click to expand...

Shrooms, Blotter and STP  where I grew up


----------



## Roadrunner

NLT said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
Click to expand...

I remember one night in about '71, just got married and was at the in-laws.

Well, I'd been snorting coke, and around midnight everyone went to sleep.

I was so wired I wasn't going to sleep for a week, and, looking for a water glass, found a stash of 'ludes.

Turns out the MIL, a nurse, picked up all the good shit whenever somebody died.

What a find, I just popped a few and turned off the world.


----------



## Ernie S.

NLT said:


> Anyone remember these


Ludes!


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
Click to expand...

Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.

Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.

I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.

I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.


----------



## NLT

Roadrunner said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember one night in about '71, just got married and was at the in-laws.
> 
> Well, I'd been snorting coke, and around midnight everyone went to sleep.
> 
> I was so wired I wasn't going to sleep for a week, and, looking for a water glass, found a stash of 'ludes.
> 
> Turns out the MIL, a nurse, picked up all the good shit whenever somebody died.
> 
> What a find, I just popped a few and turned off the world.
Click to expand...

No coke around where I was until the 80's


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
Click to expand...

I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....


----------



## Roadrunner

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred Roarer brand....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I preferred what was available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannabinol , THC and mescaline was popular in Oklahoma...powder form...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shrooms, Blotter and STP  where I grew up
Click to expand...


Man, I once got a shitload of real mescaline.

Looked like ground up weed in a big horse-cap.

Man, the tales I could tell about THAT!!!


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
Click to expand...

I miss the Lebanese red oil.

Smear a drop on a regular joint, and man, you were GONE, DIG IT!!!

Hash oil in Colorado is made from trim, when markets level out and legal weed spreads, a guy will be able to grow his own, and get it refined, using the BEST.


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> 
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the Lebanese red oil.
> 
> Smear a drop on a regular joint, and man, you were GONE, DIG IT!!!
> 
> Hash oil in Colorado is made from trim, when markets level out and legal weed spreads, a guy will be able to grow his own, and get it refined, using the BEST.
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm about to hitch up the covered wagon and head on out there and buy a farm...If I can sell the one I have now...


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
Click to expand...



A good friend owned the first real head shop in the French Quarter.

He would get black hash, and black tar opium, that was unrivalled.

Wish we could achieve peace in the Middle East, and they could go back to what they do second best(besides killing each other)
and make high quality recreational smokes.


----------



## Ernie S.

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
Click to expand...

Never did coke.... Everything else, but I was not into uppers. I'm hyper enough to begin with. I liked weed and opium. It slowed me down to everyone else's level.


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> 
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the Lebanese red oil.
> 
> Smear a drop on a regular joint, and man, you were GONE, DIG IT!!!
> 
> Hash oil in Colorado is made from trim, when markets level out and legal weed spreads, a guy will be able to grow his own, and get it refined, using the BEST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm about to hitch up the covered wagon and head on out there and buy a farm...If I can sell the one I have now...
Click to expand...

I was tempted to buy a trailer and 160 acres.

Land is cheap, but, damn, it gets cold.

Still have it in the back of my mind.

Weed market collapsed in Washington, if all you want is good weed, you can save big bucks by going there.

Collapse is coming in CO, also.

Price was WAY too high, but, I made a recon up there just to see.

Was not impressed by most of the shops, or most of the product.

I'm thinking, a place up there for the Spring and Summer, grow my own, and then get out when it gets cold.


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> 
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend owned the first real head shop in the French Quarter.
> 
> He would get black hash, and black tar opium, that was unrivalled.
> 
> Wish we could achieve peace in the Middle East, and they could go back to what they do second best(besides killing each other)
> and make high quality recreational smokes.
Click to expand...

I haven't had Thai stick since 1979...I know the ME do make good smokage...So do the Spanish...But they seem to have stopped trying to smuggle it to the USA.


----------



## Roadrunner

Ernie S. said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never did coke.... Everything else, but I was not into uppers. I'm hyper enough to begin with. I liked weed and opium. It slowed me down to everyone else's level.
Click to expand...

I never really liked anything but the old standbys, LSD and weed.

Not sure I'd want to do LSD today, but, apparently it is making  comeback, as CNN is advertising some special about LSD and Silicon Valley.

Heard the ad, but was in another room and not paying attention.

In my experience, real, pure LSD was not for the feint of heart or mind.


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the Lebanese red oil.
> 
> Smear a drop on a regular joint, and man, you were GONE, DIG IT!!!
> 
> Hash oil in Colorado is made from trim, when markets level out and legal weed spreads, a guy will be able to grow his own, and get it refined, using the BEST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm about to hitch up the covered wagon and head on out there and buy a farm...If I can sell the one I have now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was tempted to buy a trailer and 160 acres.
> 
> Land is cheap, but, damn, it gets cold.
> 
> Still have it in the back of my mind.
> 
> Weed market collapsed in Washington, if all you want is good weed, you can save big bucks by going there.
> 
> Collapse is coming in CO, also.
> 
> Price was WAY too high, but, I made a recon up there just to see.
> 
> Was not impressed by most of the shops, or most of the product.
> 
> I'm thinking, a place up there for the Spring and Summer, grow my own, and then get out when it gets cold.
Click to expand...

I just want to get away from the Bible Belt asshole ideology of existence....


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> 
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never did coke.... Everything else, but I was not into uppers. I'm hyper enough to begin with. I liked weed and opium. It slowed me down to everyone else's level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never really liked anything but the old standbys, LSD and weed.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to do LSD today, but, apparently it is making  comeback, as CNN is advertising some special about LSD and Silicon Valley.
> 
> Heard the ad, but was in another room and not paying attention.
> 
> In my experience, real, pure LSD was not for the feint of heart or mind.
Click to expand...

No it wasn't.....I have not done any since the later 1980's that was worth a darn...I still would..


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> 
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend owned the first real head shop in the French Quarter.
> 
> He would get black hash, and black tar opium, that was unrivalled.
> 
> Wish we could achieve peace in the Middle East, and they could go back to what they do second best(besides killing each other)
> and make high quality recreational smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had Thai stick since 1979...I know the ME do make good smokage...So do the Spanish...But they seem to have stopped trying to smuggle it to the USA.
Click to expand...

Had very little of that, but, liked what I had.

Best weed I ever had in any quantity was pre-rolled Hanoi Gold we bought outside of Cam Rahn Bay.

It was hallucinogenic.

Had to ditch ten lbs in Tokyo Bay because some other asshole fucked up, and the Japs were turning the ship inside out.

Fuckers searched my room and missed it three times before I could ditch it.

Arrogant bastards weren't nuked enough, IMNSMFHO.


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> 
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the Lebanese red oil.
> 
> Smear a drop on a regular joint, and man, you were GONE, DIG IT!!!
> 
> Hash oil in Colorado is made from trim, when markets level out and legal weed spreads, a guy will be able to grow his own, and get it refined, using the BEST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm about to hitch up the covered wagon and head on out there and buy a farm...If I can sell the one I have now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was tempted to buy a trailer and 160 acres.
> 
> Land is cheap, but, damn, it gets cold.
> 
> Still have it in the back of my mind.
> 
> Weed market collapsed in Washington, if all you want is good weed, you can save big bucks by going there.
> 
> Collapse is coming in CO, also.
> 
> Price was WAY too high, but, I made a recon up there just to see.
> 
> Was not impressed by most of the shops, or most of the product.
> 
> I'm thinking, a place up there for the Spring and Summer, grow my own, and then get out when it gets cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to get away from the Bible Belt asshole ideology of existence....
Click to expand...

Mind what you wish for.

I went to Boulder, "Occupy" mentality and professional "homeless" made me want to puke.


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend owned the first real head shop in the French Quarter.
> 
> He would get black hash, and black tar opium, that was unrivalled.
> 
> Wish we could achieve peace in the Middle East, and they could go back to what they do second best(besides killing each other)
> and make high quality recreational smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had Thai stick since 1979...I know the ME do make good smokage...So do the Spanish...But they seem to have stopped trying to smuggle it to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had very little of that, but, liked what I had.
> 
> Best weed I ever had in any quantity was pre-rolled Hanoi Gold we bought outside of Cam Rahn Bay.
> 
> It was hallucinogenic.
> 
> Had to ditch ten lbs in Tokyo Bay because some other asshole fucked up, and the Japs were turning the ship inside out.
> 
> Fuckers searched my room and missed it three times before I could ditch it.
> 
> Arrogant bastards weren't nuked enough, IMNSMFHO.
Click to expand...

Made you want to cry?


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the Lebanese red oil.
> 
> Smear a drop on a regular joint, and man, you were GONE, DIG IT!!!
> 
> Hash oil in Colorado is made from trim, when markets level out and legal weed spreads, a guy will be able to grow his own, and get it refined, using the BEST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm about to hitch up the covered wagon and head on out there and buy a farm...If I can sell the one I have now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was tempted to buy a trailer and 160 acres.
> 
> Land is cheap, but, damn, it gets cold.
> 
> Still have it in the back of my mind.
> 
> Weed market collapsed in Washington, if all you want is good weed, you can save big bucks by going there.
> 
> Collapse is coming in CO, also.
> 
> Price was WAY too high, but, I made a recon up there just to see.
> 
> Was not impressed by most of the shops, or most of the product.
> 
> I'm thinking, a place up there for the Spring and Summer, grow my own, and then get out when it gets cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to get away from the Bible Belt asshole ideology of existence....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mind what you wish for.
> 
> I went to Boulder, "Occupy" mentality and professional "homeless" made me want to puke.
Click to expand...

There is a group of fellows I know doing it by Durango....


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> 
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never did coke.... Everything else, but I was not into uppers. I'm hyper enough to begin with. I liked weed and opium. It slowed me down to everyone else's level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never really liked anything but the old standbys, LSD and weed.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to do LSD today, but, apparently it is making  comeback, as CNN is advertising some special about LSD and Silicon Valley.
> 
> Heard the ad, but was in another room and not paying attention.
> 
> In my experience, real, pure LSD was not for the feint of heart or mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't.....I have not done any since the later 1980's that was worth a darn...I still would..
Click to expand...

Look for the special on CNN.

I am thinking good LSD could easily be found in pot-legal Washington.

I dropped some street acid in Seattle while a merchant marine, on a cold, rainy ass night.

Had heard a friend of a friend had moved there, and as luck would have it, I actually found him in the phone book, and he came and got me just as I was getting wiped out.

We went and saw "Alice's Restaurant"!!!

He got me back to my ship, and I never saw him again.


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
> 
> 
> 
> I never did a lot, just a few...I still miss Blonde Lebanese hash....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend owned the first real head shop in the French Quarter.
> 
> He would get black hash, and black tar opium, that was unrivalled.
> 
> Wish we could achieve peace in the Middle East, and they could go back to what they do second best(besides killing each other)
> and make high quality recreational smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had Thai stick since 1979...I know the ME do make good smokage...So do the Spanish...But they seem to have stopped trying to smuggle it to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had very little of that, but, liked what I had.
> 
> Best weed I ever had in any quantity was pre-rolled Hanoi Gold we bought outside of Cam Rahn Bay.
> 
> It was hallucinogenic.
> 
> Had to ditch ten lbs in Tokyo Bay because some other asshole fucked up, and the Japs were turning the ship inside out.
> 
> Fuckers searched my room and missed it three times before I could ditch it.
> 
> Arrogant bastards weren't nuked enough, IMNSMFHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made you want to cry?
Click to expand...

Man, I'd have liked to have saved the weed.

It was in tan trashbags, in the box springs under the mattress.

Every time they searched under the mattresses I could see the bags, tucked in the corners.

I don't see how they missed it.

Never been so glad to ditch something in my life, but, as it turned out, had I stayed the course I could have gotten it to 'frisco.


----------



## Valerie




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Hossfly

Valerie said:


>


A door stop?


----------



## Valerie

who knows what_ this_ is..?


----------



## Pogo

Valerie said:


>




--- and with that eventually came....


----------



## rightwinger

Valerie said:


> who knows what_ this_ is..?


 
Answering machine?


----------



## Nosmo King

What were these products:

Vitalis

Ipana

Carter's

VO5

Dristan

Studebaker


----------



## Pogo

Valerie said:


> who knows what_ this_ is..?



Hey, that's not that old!

They still beat digital  machines since the latter skimped so much on quality.  And if you had a power interruption your messages still existed.


----------



## Pogo

Nosmo King said:


> What were these productas:
> 
> Vitalis
> 
> Ipana
> 
> Carter's
> 
> VO5
> 
> Dristan
> 
> Studebaker



Hair
Toothpaste
Liver pills
Hair
Nose
Car

Brusha brusha brusha....


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Valerie

whenever the teacher broke out one of _these, _many kids took the lights-out opportunity to take a nap.


----------



## Pogo




----------



## chikenwing

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!


The pen is used to rewind the tape when it gets eaten by the player.


----------



## Nosmo King

define the word 'mimeograph'.


----------



## NLT

I still use my old  Akai R2R


----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## Pogo

Nosmo King said:


> define the word 'mimeograph'.



That was a chart showing how well Sal Mimeo's movies were selling.


----------



## Moonglow

And you got coupons to get stuff....


----------



## NLT

Slot Cars


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> And you got coupons to get stuff....



My Mom would stack these up:


----------



## Pogo

Valerie said:


>




OK -- this one stumps me.


----------



## NLT

My favorite sport in HS


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Nosmo King

Mom took me to Monkey Ward's

Were we:

a) visiting a zoo

b) shopping for ill fitting school clothes

c) visiting a primate hospital


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you got coupons to get stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom would stack these up:
Click to expand...

I still have 8 books I can do nothing with....


----------



## Roadrunner

Me and my first ax.


----------



## Moonglow

Valerie said:


>


And I wasted quarters on that game...


----------



## Roadrunner

Nosmo King said:


> Mom took me to Monkey Ward's
> 
> Were we:
> 
> a) visiting a zoo
> 
> b) shopping for ill fitting school clothes
> 
> c) visiting a primate hospital


b


----------



## NLT

My sisters car in HS...ewwwwwww


----------



## Moonglow

Nosmo King said:


> Mom took me to Monkey Ward's
> 
> Were we:
> 
> a) visiting a zoo
> 
> b) shopping for ill fitting school clothes
> 
> c) visiting a primate hospital


I had to go there weekly, along with Dillard's....


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> define the word 'mimeograph'.


 
Its not the word....its the smell


----------



## Pogo

Nosmo King said:


> Mom took me to Monkey Ward's
> 
> Were we:
> 
> a) visiting a zoo
> 
> b) shopping for ill fitting school clothes
> 
> c) visiting a primate hospital



B - never heard it called "Monkey" but it's logical.

My brother and I had a tradition for a while where we'd give each other a Christmas present that was some completely useless piece of junk audio equipment.  One time he gave me a Montgomery Ward branded reel to reel tape deck that was actually designed to go backward (right to left).

I shoulda kept it.  Only time I saw a MW brand on a tape deck too.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> define the word 'mimeograph'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the word....its the smell
Click to expand...


Yeah that was my first thought -- the smell of "pop quiz".


----------



## NLT

Ever shop here


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> My sisters car in HS...ewwwwwww


My Mom and sis both had...


----------



## NLT




----------



## Pogo

NLT said:


> Ever shop here




Oh yes.  The "five and dime"!


----------



## Moonglow

Remember when Dollar General had things for less  than a dollar?


----------



## Nosmo King

NLT said:


> Ever shop here


We didn't have a Ben Franklin in our town.  We had:


----------



## Valerie

Pogo said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- this one stumps me.
Click to expand...




an electronic game i got for Christmas one year... you had to master the different patterns..


----------



## Pogo

.
and


----------



## rightwinger

What is this persons job?


----------



## Nosmo King

Pogo said:


> .
> and


We had Burger Chef, but not Gino's. 

Instead, Pittsburgh had






But not in Wilmerding.


----------



## NLT

You were not cool if you had one of these


----------



## Pogo

Valerie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- this one stumps me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- there used to be a circular-shaped thing, battery operated, four different colors would light up and play tones and keep adding one, you had to repeat it -- can't remember what it was called -- like that?
> an electronic game i got it for Christmas one year... you had to master the different patterns..
Click to expand...


----------



## NLT

rightwinger said:


> What is this persons job?


elevator operator


----------



## Moonglow

First job at 13...


----------



## Hossfly

Pogo said:


>


Pogo "Natures" spelled backwards. That's how it was described in the commercials.


----------



## Valerie

this was another simpler pattern game...







Pogo said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- this one stumps me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- there used to be a circular-shaped thing, battery operated, four different colors would light up and play tones and keep adding one, you had to repeat it -- can't remember what it was called -- like that?
> an electronic game i got it for Christmas one year... you had to master the different patterns..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> You were not cool if you had one of these


I had several.....had to use a pen to operate though


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## NLT




----------



## Pogo

NLT said:


> You were not cool if you had one of these



Once it came out my Dad was never without his --


----------



## Valerie

who can name this game...?


----------



## Pogo

NLT said:


>




Hey, I've got Rose's right in town here, still the same logo.  
Wednesday is senior citizen discount day.


----------



## NLT

Pogo said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were not cool if you had one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it came out my Dad was never without his --
Click to expand...

I bought my first TI calculator in 1979, it cost a arm and a leg.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Nosmo King

Pogo said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were not cool if you had one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it came out my Dad was never without his --
Click to expand...

My brother saved all his grass mowing money from the summer of 1974 for one of those.  Within two years, they were passing out calculators in boxes of Frankenberry!


----------



## Pogo

Valerie said:


> who can name this game...?



Parcheesi?  Or am I mixing games up?


----------



## RKMBrown

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!


They are both gonna make a mess. 

The tape is cut as you can't see the tape at the bottom of the cassette.  So winding that cassette won't help ya and putting it in the player and hitting play is gonna make a mess.  The cap is missing from the pen so when you put it in your pocket your gonna make a mess.


----------



## NLT

Pogo said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I've got Rose's right in town here, still the same logo.
> Wednesday is senior citizen discount day.
Click to expand...

I havent seen one since the early 70's


----------



## Hossfly

Nosmo King said:


>


Superman's dressing room!


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


>






Touché sir.


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were not cool if you had one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it came out my Dad was never without his --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought my first TI calculator in 1979, it cost a arm and a leg.
Click to expand...

I had to get one in 1982, for the missile course in the Army


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## NLT

Moonglow said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were not cool if you had one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it came out my Dad was never without his --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought my first TI calculator in 1979, it cost a arm and a leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to get one in 1982, for the missile course in the Army
Click to expand...

I had to get mine for Navy Electricity and Electronics Course. Sold it the day I graduated to a incoming student.


----------



## RKMBrown

Nosmo King said:


>


banana seats rock!


----------



## Valerie

Pogo said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> who can name this game...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parcheesi?  Or am I mixing games up?
Click to expand...



yes you got it.. does anyone play parcheesi anymore?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## NLT

I see the desert boot is coming back, I wore these bitches out in HS


----------



## rightwinger

What is this for?


----------



## Pogo

NLT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I've got Rose's right in town here, still the same logo.
> Wednesday is senior citizen discount day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen one since the early 70's
Click to expand...


I thought this was long gone until I went to Missouri and saw one---







Then there was...


----------



## RKMBrown




----------



## NLT

HS School dress code 1979

Levi Cords
Rock T-shirt
Flannel shirt over t-shirt
Pot leaf belt buckle
Hiking boots or  High top Chuck Taylors
Hair down past my shoulders


----------



## Hossfly

Moonglow said:


>


Old playing cards were cheaper


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## Hossfly

RKMBrown said:


>


UHF channels


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Nosmo King

RKMBrown said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana seats rock!
Click to expand...

My baby brother's bike had a sissy bar.


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> I see the desert boot is coming back, I wore these bitches out in HS







Funky!For high school....


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


>


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## Moonglow

Hossfly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old playing cards were cheaper
Click to expand...

I used a lot of cards and clothes pins...


----------



## NLT

rightwinger said:


> What is this for?


glue


----------



## Pogo

Anybody have one of these?  I loved it -- Name That Toy


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> Anybody have one of these?  I loved it -- Name That Toy


 
Gyroscope

I liked these better


----------



## NLT




----------



## Nosmo King

Pogo said:


> Anybody have one of these?  I loved it -- Name That Toy


The gyroscope was not only fun as a top, but the most effective tool to snatch up your sister's hair.


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## Hossfly

Nosmo King said:


> What were these products:
> 
> Vitalis
> 
> Ipana
> 
> Carter's
> 
> VO5
> 
> Dristan
> 
> Studebaker


My first car was a '40 Chevrolet. After I junked it I got a '47 Studebaker convertible with overdrive. That was in '55 & '57.


----------



## NLT




----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## RKMBrown




----------



## NLT




----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- this one stumps me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- there used to be a circular-shaped thing, battery operated, four different colors would light up and play tones and keep adding one, you had to repeat it -- can't remember what it was called -- like that?
> an electronic game i got it for Christmas one year... you had to master the different patterns..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Valerie 

This is the game I was thinking of -- not that old, mid-'70s but I was really really good at it


----------



## Pogo

RKMBrown said:


>



"It's Kenner!  It's fun!  AWWK!"


----------



## RKMBrown

NLT said:


>


I had a red Puch Magnum.


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## Pogo




----------



## rightwinger

Whats this for?


----------



## RKMBrown

rightwinger said:


> Whats this for?


Looking through

Kaleidoscope pretty colors change as you spin it, esp when looking at a light source.


----------



## Pogo

RKMBrown said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats this for?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking through
> 
> Kaleidoscope pretty colors change as you spin it, esp when looking at a light source.
Click to expand...


Oh shit.  I've been using it wrong...


----------



## Pogo




----------



## RKMBrown

How do you draw these?


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger

RKMBrown said:


> How do you draw these?


 
Spirograph


----------



## Valerie

i loved my spirograph!


----------



## Pogo




----------



## NLT




----------



## NLT

rightwinger said:


>


Water rocket


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Uncensored2008

RKMBrown said:


> Looking through
> 
> Kaleidoscope pretty colors change as you spin it, esp when looking at a light source.



So, just like LSD then?


----------



## RKMBrown




----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking through
> 
> Kaleidoscope pretty colors change as you spin it, esp when looking at a light source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just like LSD then?
Click to expand...


Much more specific.


----------



## rightwinger

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water rocket
Click to expand...

 
For some reason, they always headed straight for the roof


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## NLT

Black Light posters


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Nosmo King

RKMBrown said:


> How do you draw these?


with a spirograph!


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## NLT

Turning your sting ray bike in to a chopper


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

Name This Stuff ---


----------



## Desperado

Pogo said:


>


Drive In's were great, than they became even better when they were air conditioned.
Air Conditioning for Drive-In Movie Theatres circa 1968


----------



## RKMBrown

Pogo said:


> Name This Stuff ---


playdough


----------



## NLT




----------



## Pogo

Desperado said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive In's were great, than they became even better when they were air conditioned.
> Air Conditioning for Drive-In Movie Theatres circa 1968
Click to expand...


We had heater boxes at ours, never saw A/C.

From my bedroom we could see the local drive-in screen about a mile and a half away.  You get the telescope out, free movie but no sound.


----------



## Desperado

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- this one stumps me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- there used to be a circular-shaped thing, battery operated, four different colors would light up and play tones and keep adding one, you had to repeat it -- can't remember what it was called -- like that?
> an electronic game i got it for Christmas one year... you had to master the different patterns..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Valerie
> 
> This is the game I was thinking of -- not that old, mid-'70s but I was really really good at it
Click to expand...

Still have one in my garage somewhere and it still works


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Pogo

Desperado said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- this one stumps me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- there used to be a circular-shaped thing, battery operated, four different colors would light up and play tones and keep adding one, you had to repeat it -- can't remember what it was called -- like that?
> an electronic game i got it for Christmas one year... you had to master the different patterns..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Valerie
> 
> This is the game I was thinking of -- not that old, mid-'70s but I was really really good at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have one in my garage somewhere and it still works
Click to expand...


Lemme know when you have a garage sale.


----------



## NLT




----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


>



Here ya go here ya go...

11 Shameless comic book ads that cost us our allowance


"Collect the whole set!"

I think I actually had the Polaris Nuclear Sub...


----------



## rightwinger

NLT said:


>


 
I had that model and the ones with the monsters


----------



## NLT

Wore this t-shirt in HS


----------



## NLT

Wore this T-shirt in HS


----------



## Michelle420

NLT said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
Click to expand...


I remember my dad did, they were popular.


----------



## NLT

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go here ya go...
> 
> 11 Shameless comic book ads that cost us our allowance
> 
> 
> "Collect the whole set!"
> 
> I think I actually had the Polaris Nuclear Sub...
Click to expand...

Haha PF flyers, I had those as a Kid


----------



## NLT




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## NLT

rightwinger said:


>


I would only play that game when girls were involved.


----------



## Valerie

liquid plastic in children's mouths...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Uncensored2008

NLT said:


>


 I got glue on the chrome helmet - I was so PISSED.


----------



## rightwinger

Valerie said:


> liquid plastic in children's mouths...what could possibly go wrong?


 
I still remember the smell of that stuff

Made some cool baloons though


----------



## Desperado

The Original Lawn Darts


----------



## rightwinger

Who is this?


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Who is this?


Buster Brown and his dog (I can't remember the mutt's name)


----------



## NLT

rightwinger said:


> Who is this?


buster brown


----------



## Nosmo King

Desperado said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Drive In's were great, than they became even better when they were air conditioned.
> Air Conditioning for Drive-In Movie Theatres circa 1968
Click to expand...

I took a first date to a drive in.  The feature was Deliverance.

Notice I said a first date.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Desperado said:


> The Original Lawn Darts



Lawn darts were so cool, just dare you not to move...


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Who is this?



Buster Brown


----------



## NLT

Who is this


----------



## Nosmo King

As the Easy Bake Oven would give little girls second degree burns, the Vacuform would weld the hands of little boys into gnarly claw-like shapes.


----------



## Michelle420

NLT said:


> Who is this


JR's real girfriend?


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buster Brown and his dog (I can't remember the mutt's name)
Click to expand...

 
I think the dogs name was Tigh


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Valerie

these posts are reminding me of a news story i saw this weekend...

check out this new soccer ball that generates electricity!  awesome!





SOCCKET The Energy-Harnessing Soccer Ball by Uncharted Play Inc. mdash Kickstarter


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


>



Creepy Crawlers. 

After a couple of years, the rubber would degrade and they would get gooey....


----------



## Valerie

remember when........... scenes like _this_ were considered risque television?


----------



## NLT

Valerie said:


> remember when........... scenes like _this_ were considered risque television?


Did he just tell her he was doing the nasty with Sam the butcher?


----------



## rightwinger

Valerie said:


> remember when........... scenes like _this_ were considered risque television?


 
Sleeping with a gay guy?


----------



## Valerie

was florence henderson really a man??  i heard only greg brady knows for sure...


----------



## RKMBrown

Desperado said:


> The Original Lawn Darts


Catch it!  ROFL


----------



## RKMBrown




----------



## Desperado

I remember when you could buy these for a quarter.


----------



## Valerie

remember when........... we use to get dairy delivered to our door...


----------



## Valerie

we use to put food garbage in the hole in the ground out back... 'the garbage can'


----------



## Nosmo King

Valerie said:


> remember when........... we use to get dairy delivered to our door...


And it was whole milk, not homogenized.  Pop would pour off the cream at the top of the bottle for coffee.


----------



## aaronleland

See if anybody can guess my age by that one.


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touché sir.
Click to expand...

A great one.


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> What is this for?


Sticking Sally H.'s hair to the desk for snitching.


----------



## Gracie

Blasts from the past. Great thread.


----------



## aaronleland

Valerie said:


> remember when........... scenes like _this_ were considered risque television?



I grew up in the 90s. That was only risque if Mr. Brady had just stuck it in her pooper.


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## Gracie

Daniel Boone's cap.


----------



## Roadrunner

Gracie said:


> Daniel Boone's cap.


*BLASPHEMY!!!!

THAT'S DAVY CROCKETT'S COONSKIN CAP!!!!!*


----------



## Roadrunner

aaronleland said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> remember when........... scenes like _this_ were considered risque television?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the 90s. That was only risque if Mr. Brady had just stuck it in her pooper.
Click to expand...


If he had stuck it in HER pooper, instead of his butt-buddies pooper, he might still be here today!


----------



## Gracie

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Boone's cap.
> 
> 
> 
> *BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> THAT'S DAVY CROCKETT'S COONSKIN CAP!!!!!*
Click to expand...

oops.


----------



## Pogo

Valerie said:


> remember when........... we use to get dairy delivered to our door...




Ah yes, the word "today" spelled with a hyphen -- and coöperation with a diaresis...


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Boone's cap.
> 
> 
> 
> *BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> THAT'S DAVY CROCKETT'S COONSKIN CAP!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops.
Click to expand...


eh... Davy, Daniel.. they both wore it.


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Boone's cap.
> 
> 
> 
> *BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> THAT'S DAVY CROCKETT'S COONSKIN CAP!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eh... Davy, Daniel.. they both wore it.
Click to expand...

Meet me in front of the Alamo and talk that shit!!!!!

; - )


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## Roadrunner

Who didn't get this?


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## Pogo

This one had to be taken off the market..... not hard to see why....

​I didn't have that but I had a gun with a kind of drum-disc at the end that would fire a sonic shock wave.  I prolly should have been disarmed of that too... couldn't find it in Googlyimages


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> This one had to be taken off the market..... not hard to see why....
> 
> ​I didn't have that but I had a gun with a kind of drum-disc at the end that would fire a sonic shock wave.  I prolly should have been disarmed of that too... couldn't find it in Googlyimages


They took these away too:







The fun I have had with those things!!!!


----------



## Pogo

_Not recently_ but more like 30-35 years ago ----- I was asking for some of these in a store -- and the cashier had no idea what the hell I was talking about...


----------



## Pogo

The place where I first did radio, the board looked like this...






HenryBHough  oughta be in this thread


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Pogo




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took them, how did you remember?
> 
> I am assuming that is a 'lude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took them in the 70's damn near everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never much liked the Quaalude, I was more of a blue Valium guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing ever has been as good a high as good old high quality weed.
> 
> Things that can kill you scare me, and I popped very few pills and snorted relatively little coke back in the day.
> 
> I'm still here, many of my "rowdy friends" are long since dead.
> 
> I've known people to do some stupid shit on 'ludes and vals.
Click to expand...


   I'll attest to that.
I remember,at least the aftermath,of taking Mandrex and drinking whiskey and getting into a wrestling match with a buddy of mine in his front yard.
   Unfortunately there was a huge fire ant bed and of course we rolled all over it.
Woke up with hundreds of bites and never felt a one of em.


----------



## Gracie

I had one of these. I was so bitchin and groovy.


----------



## kiwiman127

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!



Neither of the above two objects will work as fertilizer for my lawn.
What do I win?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> I had one of these. I was so bitchin and groovy.




Gracie, you need one of those in the van.


----------



## Gracie

And find a Grand Funk 8 track tape!


----------



## NLT

aaronleland said:


> See if anybody can guess my age by that one.


Kings Quest?


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> This one had to be taken off the market..... not hard to see why....
> 
> ​I didn't have that but I had a gun with a kind of drum-disc at the end that would fire a sonic shock wave.  I prolly should have been disarmed of that too... couldn't find it in Googlyimages


 
I remember those guns and another one that shot a ping pong ball

The problem was taking a blast of air of that force in the eye


----------



## Roadrunner

Gracie said:


> And find a Grand Funk 8 track tape!


Actually saw one in a flea market around Christmas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Valerie said:


>



  Inside of every Pizza Hut in America. Usually Pac-Man.


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of every Pizza Hut in America. Usually Pac-Man.
Click to expand...

At 7-11's it was Space Invaders....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

NLT said:


>



  Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
     Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


>



 Use to love those things!!!


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
Click to expand...

They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
video games happened...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

NLT said:


> Who is this



 Robot on The Wild Wild west?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
Click to expand...


 I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
  When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Valerie said:


> remember when........... we use to get dairy delivered to our door...



  That was the best milk ever!!! 
The dairy farm was about two miles from the house and i'd bail hay for em for extra money.
  Good memories.


----------



## Roadrunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
Click to expand...

It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.

Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.

That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of every Pizza Hut in America. Usually Pac-Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 7-11's it was Space Invaders....
Click to expand...


 And of course Asteroids.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
Click to expand...


   The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
Click to expand...

Depends where you live I guess. Where I'm at the kids still ride mini bikes. Rifles.. that's the older kids 15 or so and up, unless your hunting with someone older.  BB guns & paintball guns yeah the kids run around with those.

Most neighborhoods with their zero lot lines now.  Just not a whole lot of green space for the kids to roam free.  But even where the kids do have choices many kids opt to stay in more often than when we grew up.  Maybe it's the internet, smart phones, video games, and hundreds of channels... Maybe it's mom works now and doesn't send the kids outside to play.  Maybe it's overprotective parents.  Maybe it's the schools with their no tolerance attitude and the feminization of males agenda.


----------



## Roadrunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
Click to expand...

I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quiet country road we used to bypass Houston.

Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.


----------



## RKMBrown

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> 
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
Click to expand...

Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends where you live I guess. Where I'm at the kids still ride mini bikes. Rifles.. that's the older kids 15 or so and up, unless your hunting with someone older.  BB guns & paintball guns yeah the kids run around with those.
> 
> Most neighborhoods with their zero lot lines now.  Just not a whole lot of green space for the kids to roam free.  But even where the kids do have choices many kids opt to stay in more often than when we grew up.  Maybe it's the internet, smart phones, video games, and hundreds of channels... Maybe it's mom works now and doesn't send the kids outside to play.  Maybe it's overprotective parents.  Maybe it's the schools with their no tolerance attitude and the feminization of males agenda.
Click to expand...


   Even after the city caught up to my town we still rode dirt bikes through the neighborhoods in 1980. 
   Those were the days,just getting old enough to party,hanging with your buddz out at the Moto-x track you've made in the woods. Breaking out the bong between sessions on the track. Good times.


----------



## NLT

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends where you live I guess. Where I'm at the kids still ride mini bikes. Rifles.. that's the older kids 15 or so and up, unless your hunting with someone older.  BB guns & paintball guns yeah the kids run around with those.
> 
> Most neighborhoods with their zero lot lines now.  Just not a whole lot of green space for the kids to roam free.  But even where the kids do have choices many kids opt to stay in more often than when we grew up.  Maybe it's the internet, smart phones, video games, and hundreds of channels... Maybe it's mom works now and doesn't send the kids outside to play.  Maybe it's overprotective parents.  Maybe it's the schools with their no tolerance attitude and the feminization of males agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even after the city caught up to my town we still rode dirt bikes through the neighborhoods in 1980.
> Those were the days,just getting old enough to party,hanging with your buddz out at the Moto-x track you've made in the woods. Breaking out the bong between sessions on the track. Good times.
Click to expand...

I was living in South Florida, we could ride our mini bikes in the yards or woods, but the NYers & other snowbird put the stop to riding them in the street.   Then mopeds came out.. I got one the day I turned 15. Bongs?  lol yeah I had a couple friends that did that stuff. They ended up in jail.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> 
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
Click to expand...


   I lived off Hwy. 6 and clay road,in fact I still live about 20 miles from there. Back then parts of it were still not much better than gravel. They use to call the corner of 1960 and 529 Wolf Corner. At any given time there were around ten wolves hanging on the barb wire fence and a pile of bones at the base of it.


----------



## RKMBrown

NLT said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

West world?  Or the first Stepford wives?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
Click to expand...


 And thank God for that!
Thats the problem though,if you work in town it can be a two hour ride from the outskirts and your still living in the burbs.


----------



## Roadrunner

RKMBrown said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
Click to expand...


A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.

Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.

I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.

My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with kids having mopeds and dirt bikes?
> Had a dirt bike from the time I was ten till sixteen. We rode em everywhere,when we expected cops we'd ride side saddle so you could jump off and act like you were pushing it at the first sight of a cop.
> Of course sometimes they wouldnt fall for it and the chase was on,as long as you could make it to the bayou you were good.
> 
> 
> 
> They changed the age for driving mopeds to the same as driving a motorcycle and.. as for dirt bikes...
> video games happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends where you live I guess. Where I'm at the kids still ride mini bikes. Rifles.. that's the older kids 15 or so and up, unless your hunting with someone older.  BB guns & paintball guns yeah the kids run around with those.
> 
> Most neighborhoods with their zero lot lines now.  Just not a whole lot of green space for the kids to roam free.  But even where the kids do have choices many kids opt to stay in more often than when we grew up.  Maybe it's the internet, smart phones, video games, and hundreds of channels... Maybe it's mom works now and doesn't send the kids outside to play.  Maybe it's overprotective parents.  Maybe it's the schools with their no tolerance attitude and the feminization of males agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even after the city caught up to my town we still rode dirt bikes through the neighborhoods in 1980.
> Those were the days,just getting old enough to party,hanging with your buddz out at the Moto-x track you've made in the woods. Breaking out the bong between sessions on the track. Good times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was living in South Florida, we could ride our mini bikes in the yards or woods, but the NYers & other snowbird put the stop to riding them in the street.   Then mopeds came out.. I got one the day I turned 15. Bongs?  lol yeah I had a couple friends that did that stuff. They ended up in jail.
Click to expand...


   A mans got to know his limitations.


----------



## NLT

RKMBrown said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West world?  Or the first Stepford wives?
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> 
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
Click to expand...


    Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
 It's depressing what they've done to that town.


----------



## NLT

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
Click to expand...

Its the San Francisco of Texas now.


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine being a kid and preferring a video game over a YZ 80.
> Bet it has a lot to do with over protective parents and militant cops these days.
> When I was around twelve we lived out in the boonies and i'd ride around on the backroads with my shotgun or rifle and the local Sheriff would just wave.
> 
> 
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank God for that!
> Thats the problem though,if you work in town it can be a two hour ride from the outskirts and your still living in the burbs.
Click to expand...


Little harder to get away from it all when you are working in Houston.  Not as hard when you work in Dallas/Ft.Worth, Austin, or San-Antonio.


----------



## Roadrunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
Click to expand...

I went to UT when they still had some of the massive old wooden buildings.

The sound of people clip-clopping on those old wooden floors during night classes, when few people were on campus, has stayed with me over 40 years.

I date the decline of Austin to 3 for $1 Old Milwaukee Quarts and the rise of "Progressive Country Music".


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still like that here; I ride my four wheeler on the side of the road with whatever weapon I have that day, and the cops just wave.
> 
> Did have a convoy of New Yorkers almost have a wreck, riding down the road with an AK.
> 
> That was pretty funny; bet they never saw such shit before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
Click to expand...

Yeah Austin's weird. But there are a dozen fantastic towns to live in around it.  The libs like to congregate in large cities.


----------



## Roadrunner

NLT said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the San Francisco of Texas now.
Click to expand...

Makes me sick.

A former friend owns a club on 6th Street, and was cutting edge in creating that scene.

Former friend!


----------



## Roadrunner

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Austin's weird. But there are a dozen fantastic towns to live in around it.  The libs like to congregate in large cities.
Click to expand...

Thing is, sprawl goes out to Marble Falls, Rockdale, and San Marcos.

I think 20 million people have been added to Texas since I graduated.


----------



## RKMBrown

Roadrunner said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Austin's weird. But there are a dozen fantastic towns to live in around it.  The libs like to congregate in large cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, sprawl goes out to Marble Falls, Rockdale, and San Marcos.
> 
> I think 20 million people have been added to Texas since I graduated.
Click to expand...


Yeah but it's still pretty much empty.  Just a bit more crowded around the big cities. You have to be willing to move once every 15years or so to keep out in front of the herd leaving the hell holes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city pretty much ate my small town outside of Houston over the years.
> A couple more years and the wife and I are heading back to the boonies.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to UT when they still had some of the massive old wooden buildings.
> 
> The sound of people clip-clopping on those old wooden floors during night classes, when few people were on campus, has stayed with me over 40 years.
> 
> I date the decline of Austin to 3 for $1 Old Milwaukee Quarts and the rise of "Progressive Country Music".
Click to expand...


  Pretty much nailed it. I remember roaming the hill country when there weren't "Ranchets" everywhere you looked.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Austin's weird. But there are a dozen fantastic towns to live in around it.  The libs like to congregate in large cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, sprawl goes out to Marble Falls, Rockdale, and San Marcos.
> 
> I think 20 million people have been added to Texas since I graduated.
Click to expand...


 Yeah,we use to hang out at the slab in Marble Falls back when it was a small town. Still go out there to go off roading occasionally.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the San Francisco of Texas now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> A former friend owns a club on 6th Street, and was cutting edge in creating that scene.
> 
> Former friend!
Click to expand...


   I have had some fun on 6th street. I liked it back when it was just a college town and it didnt have that funky attitude like it does now.
    And you nailed it with the progressive country being the start of it.
I still have a problem wrapping my head around the whole idea of the cross between country and liberalism...blasphemy.


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hwy 1960 was a quite country road we used to bypass Houston.
> 
> Now the cities and 'burbs are eating up all the best of Texas, like Atlanta did to NWGA.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to UT when they still had some of the massive old wooden buildings.
> 
> The sound of people clip-clopping on those old wooden floors during night classes, when few people were on campus, has stayed with me over 40 years.
> 
> I date the decline of Austin to 3 for $1 Old Milwaukee Quarts and the rise of "Progressive Country Music".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much nailed it. I remember roaming the hill country when there weren't "Ranchets" everywhere you looked.
Click to expand...

When a rancher sells out I'd rather it be to sub-divided mini ranches than a zero lot line neighborhood.


----------



## RKMBrown

NLT said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to UT when they still had some of the massive old wooden buildings.
> 
> The sound of people clip-clopping on those old wooden floors during night classes, when few people were on campus, has stayed with me over 40 years.
> 
> I date the decline of Austin to 3 for $1 Old Milwaukee Quarts and the rise of "Progressive Country Music".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much nailed it. I remember roaming the hill country when there weren't "Ranchets" everywhere you looked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a rancher sells out I'd rather it be to sub-divided mini ranches than a zero lot line neighborhood.
Click to expand...


  There is that.
But man the Hillcountry has changed over the last thirty years.
You have to go out to Junction on I-10 before you can find some true solitude.
   I still kick myself in the ass for selling my place on the S. Llano.


----------



## Roadrunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the San Francisco of Texas now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> A former friend owns a club on 6th Street, and was cutting edge in creating that scene.
> 
> Former friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had some fun on 6th street. I liked it back when it was just a college town and it didnt have that funky attitude like it does now.
> And you nailed it with the progressive country being the start of it.
> I still have a problem wrapping my head around the whole idea of the cross between country and liberalism...blasphemy.
Click to expand...

Started with Progressive Country, now, we have that Cowboy Poetry Festival of Harry Reid's, up on Brokeback Mountain.

I tell ya, hippies on beer was the beginning of the end.


----------



## Roadrunner

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... Texas is still mostly empty it just seems like it's being eaten up when you are within an hour's drive of the big cities.  Go a bit further down the highway, or get off the highway and it's still wide open country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to UT when they still had some of the massive old wooden buildings.
> 
> The sound of people clip-clopping on those old wooden floors during night classes, when few people were on campus, has stayed with me over 40 years.
> 
> I date the decline of Austin to 3 for $1 Old Milwaukee Quarts and the rise of "Progressive Country Music".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much nailed it. I remember roaming the hill country when there weren't "Ranchets" everywhere you looked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a rancher sells out I'd rather it be to sub-divided mini ranches than a zero lot line neighborhood.
Click to expand...

My kids will inherit a remnant of a ranch that was once over 100,000 acres on the Guadalupe.

Been in the family since before the Revolution.


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to UT when they still had some of the massive old wooden buildings.
> 
> The sound of people clip-clopping on those old wooden floors during night classes, when few people were on campus, has stayed with me over 40 years.
> 
> I date the decline of Austin to 3 for $1 Old Milwaukee Quarts and the rise of "Progressive Country Music".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much nailed it. I remember roaming the hill country when there weren't "Ranchets" everywhere you looked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a rancher sells out I'd rather it be to sub-divided mini ranches than a zero lot line neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is that.
> But man the Hillcountry has changed over the last thirty years.
> You have to go out to Junction on I-10 before you can find some true solitude.
> I still kick myself in the ass for selling my place on the S. Llano.
Click to expand...

You just have to go to one of the dark spots on this map:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the San Francisco of Texas now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> A former friend owns a club on 6th Street, and was cutting edge in creating that scene.
> 
> Former friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had some fun on 6th street. I liked it back when it was just a college town and it didnt have that funky attitude like it does now.
> And you nailed it with the progressive country being the start of it.
> I still have a problem wrapping my head around the whole idea of the cross between country and liberalism...blasphemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started with Progressive Country, now, we have that Cowboy Poetry Festival of Harry Reid's, up on Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> I tell ya, hippies on beer was the beginning of the end.
Click to expand...


  Then you have this kind of shit..what an embarrassment.


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the San Francisco of Texas now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> A former friend owns a club on 6th Street, and was cutting edge in creating that scene.
> 
> Former friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had some fun on 6th street. I liked it back when it was just a college town and it didnt have that funky attitude like it does now.
> And you nailed it with the progressive country being the start of it.
> I still have a problem wrapping my head around the whole idea of the cross between country and liberalism...blasphemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started with Progressive Country, now, we have that Cowboy Poetry Festival of Harry Reid's, up on Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> I tell ya, hippies on beer was the beginning of the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you have this kind of shit..what an embarrassment.
Click to expand...

Was that supposed to be some modern siren from the Iliad?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A UT graduate, I left Texas and never looked back.
> 
> Austin is so Californicated it disgust me.
> 
> I tried to take my kids to Zilker Park, and there were geriatric queers in thongs playing Frisbee.
> 
> My kids are inheriting ranch land in another part of Texas; I might go visit them when they move; otherwise, I have no use for the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,sadly enough you dont want to live in Austin.
> It's depressing what they've done to that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to UT when they still had some of the massive old wooden buildings.
> 
> The sound of people clip-clopping on those old wooden floors during night classes, when few people were on campus, has stayed with me over 40 years.
> 
> I date the decline of Austin to 3 for $1 Old Milwaukee Quarts and the rise of "Progressive Country Music".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much nailed it. I remember roaming the hill country when there weren't "Ranchets" everywhere you looked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a rancher sells out I'd rather it be to sub-divided mini ranches than a zero lot line neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids will inherit a remnant of a ranch that was once over 100,000 acres on the Guadalupe.
> 
> Been in the family since before the Revolution.
Click to expand...


    Thats some nice country! 
The guy across the S. Llano from me had 10,000 acres and 8 miles of river frontage.
A leading member of the lucky sperm clubright there!
   Him and his wife lived in the main house built in the early 1800's All made of stone and built to defend against indians. Very Cool place!
  They lease out half of it to deer hunters and grazing rights and basically hang out and do whatever they want. 
   God I'm jealous!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the San Francisco of Texas now.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> A former friend owns a club on 6th Street, and was cutting edge in creating that scene.
> 
> Former friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had some fun on 6th street. I liked it back when it was just a college town and it didnt have that funky attitude like it does now.
> And you nailed it with the progressive country being the start of it.
> I still have a problem wrapping my head around the whole idea of the cross between country and liberalism...blasphemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started with Progressive Country, now, we have that Cowboy Poetry Festival of Harry Reid's, up on Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> I tell ya, hippies on beer was the beginning of the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you have this kind of shit..what an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that supposed to be some modern siren from the Iliad?
Click to expand...


  All I need to know is it's a prada store near Marfa. 
That shit just ain't right.


----------



## NLT

RKMBrown said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
Click to expand...

six million dollar woman


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

NLT said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> six million dollar woman
Click to expand...


     That one's kinda obscure.
Was she some kind of villain? I seem to vaguely remember something like that.


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> six million dollar woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's kinda obscure.
> Was she some kind of villain? I seem to vaguely remember something like that.
Click to expand...

The twelve million dollar couple had a couple run ins with the bots. Why stop at bionic implants when you can have a bionic robot?


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> six million dollar woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's kinda obscure.
> Was she some kind of villain? I seem to vaguely remember something like that.
Click to expand...



Actually when I saw that posted, I knew it wasn't this but this is what I thought of:





​Who can identify where that comes from?


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robot on The Wild Wild west?
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> six million dollar woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's kinda obscure.
> Was she some kind of villain? I seem to vaguely remember something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when I saw that posted, I knew it wasn't this but this is what I thought of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Who can identify where that comes from?
Click to expand...

 
Westworld?


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> six million dollar woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's kinda obscure.
> Was she some kind of villain? I seem to vaguely remember something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when I saw that posted, I knew it wasn't this but this is what I thought of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Who can identify where that comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westworld?
Click to expand...


Bzzt.
"Westworld"?  Never heard of it...

OK hint -- here she is before she gets shot in the face:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> six million dollar woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's kinda obscure.
> Was she some kind of villain? I seem to vaguely remember something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when I saw that posted, I knew it wasn't this but this is what I thought of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Who can identify where that comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westworld?
Click to expand...


   That actually sounds more logical than The Six Million Dollar Man.


----------



## NLT

The picture I posted was from the bionic woman
The Bionic Woman - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million dollar man. One of those fembots.
> 
> 
> 
> six million dollar woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's kinda obscure.
> Was she some kind of villain? I seem to vaguely remember something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when I saw that posted, I knew it wasn't this but this is what I thought of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Who can identify where that comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westworld?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bzzt.
> "Westworld"?  Never heard of it...
> 
> OK hint -- here she is before she gets shot in the face:
Click to expand...

 
OK...I saw that Twilight Zone with Jack Warden

I was thinking this


----------



## Pogo

Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)

Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.




Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --




​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
Click to expand...

Donna Douglas died in December or early January.


----------



## Nosmo King

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
Click to expand...

Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.


I think too many Americans said "Duh, I don't get it", a switch to shit-coms with canned laughter to tell them something funny happened.


----------



## Roadrunner

Hah, dumb ol' Ellie, take her down to the cement pond and show her my snake!!!!

Dumb as a fox, many tried but none ever tapped Ellie with Jed and Granny watching!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> Hah, dumb ol' Ellie, take her down to the cement pond and show her my snake!!!!
> 
> Dumb as a fox, many tried but none ever tapped Ellie with Jed and Granny watching!



  Which is exactly what made her intriguing.
Seems her hillbilly sensibilities always stepped in to save her virtue.
   Confounding horndogs all over L.A.


----------



## Pogo

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
Click to expand...


Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
Click to expand...

Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life. you would never get anywhere with Marianne. 
Mr Howell had Mrs Howell
The Skipper had Gilligan
That left the Professor with his choice of Ginger or Maryanne and he couldn't get either


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life.
Click to expand...



---- link?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I submit that what Ginger had that Marianne didn't was the power of Suggestion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that what Ginger had that Marianne didn't was the power of Suggestion.
Click to expand...


 Suggestion? More like the power of slut!
Not that there's anything wrong with that......I boned a few of those in my day,unabashedly.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that what Ginger had that Marianne didn't was the power of Suggestion.
Click to expand...

You must have missed that episode


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that what Ginger had that Marianne didn't was the power of Suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggestion? More like the power of slut!
> Not that there's anything wrong with that......I boned a few of those in my day,unabashedly.
Click to expand...



--- exactly.  QED.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that what Ginger had that Marianne didn't was the power of Suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggestion? More like the power of slut!
> Not that there's anything wrong with that......I boned a few of those in my day,unabashedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --- exactly.  QED.
Click to expand...


  No reason to be nice about it...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'll save you the trouble. I'm 32


-15 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

william the wie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good'n...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still own one, slidetule/slipstick
Click to expand...

I have a deep, meaningful relationship with my slipstick.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

TheOldSchool said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry is now the only confirmed over 18 poster on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got hemorrhoids over 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name this object!!!
Click to expand...

Diktiergerät! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

TheOldSchool said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the pen to wind the tape if it becomes loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also use your index finger and thumb to wind them back tight as well.  That was actually my preferred method as with the pen you could over tighten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> westwall is now confirmed over 18.  An asterisk will confirm his elite over 18 status for forgoing the use of a pen in the first place
Click to expand...

Mebbe he uses the pen for other things. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life. you would never get anywhere with Marianne.
> Mr Howell had Mrs Howell
> The Skipper had Gilligan
> That left the Professor with his choice of Ginger or Maryanne and he couldn't get either
Click to expand...

The perfessor was gay!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I remember blowing in the Nintendo cartridges as a way to get them to work when they refused to cooperate
> ​


Hmmmm Goddess and blowing. .....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

bodecea said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you prove you're over 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the bic to rewind the tape.
Click to expand...

Never had to do that. Used my brainwaves to rewind it just after bending some spoons.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Sgt_Gath said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you prove you're over 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use the pen to rewind the tape.
> 
> I'm 26.
Click to expand...

Lair!  Lol! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NLT

[/QUOTE]



Statistikhengst said:


> I have a deep, meaningful relationship with my slipstick.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Scats slip stick


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> The widget for 45's
Click to expand...

C:/DIR/P 


Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them in the hole of a 45 to play on a regular turntable
Click to expand...




JoeMoma said:


> C:>dir




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> The widget for 45's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the term is "dongle"....
Click to expand...

Ever dingle a dongle? ?

Lol 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Gracie said:


> That's where I saw it!!! Brain fart. A boy I lightly "dated" got permission to drive his parents car to my house (with dad inside, cuz he was only 16 and had to have a parent with him while driving) and it was a Valiant. He called it The Vomit.


Did he press the right buttons?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Roadrunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Twilight Zone: "The Lonely" (1959)
> 
> Just one episode I know, but TZ stories tended to be timeless and unforgettable on their own, dealing with deep psychological topics.  Way deeper it seems than we get any more.  I think TV was far more experimental then before it constrained itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this guy on another episode literally gave me nightmares.  I couldn't go to sleep --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The "ugly deformed" girl in this oppositeland world was played by Donna Douglas, who went on to be Elly Mae Clampett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann for me but Ellie May, Hell Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Takes a smart woman to play a ditzy one.  That's why "Marianne" has always been the wrong answer.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger had to put out to get what she wanted in life. you would never get anywhere with Marianne.
> Mr Howell had Mrs Howell
> The Skipper had Gilligan
> That left the Professor with his choice of Ginger or Maryanne and he couldn't get either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The perfessor was gay!!!!
Click to expand...

 
I would say "nerd"

I suspect Ginger and Maryanne maintained a lesbian relationship. They did share a hut and would have tickle fights when the cameras were not on


----------



## Statistikhengst

Valerie said:


> who knows what_ this_ is..?


Please leave your message after the cassette explodes.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TheOldSchool said:


> Let's see you prove you're over 18!



Ya put the pen into the cassette's hole to rewind an unspooled tape.


----------



## Roadrunner

Anyone remember, back in the day, when all the girls got "peacock blue" ink?


----------



## ChrisL

I remember Lincoln Logs and Legos.  Had those.  One of my aunts raised two boys, older than me, so she had all KINDS of matchbox cars and army men, toy horses, all kinds of cool toys in her basement.  I would go over there and play with those toys and be entertained for hours.  I liked those kind of toys as well as baby dolls and things like that.  

OH, she also had Tonka Trucks which were really awesome.  I loved playing in the sandbox with the Tonka trucks and matchbox cars.


----------

